# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Middenoorontsteking.

## Karel1998

Hallo allemaal.

Ik heb nu al 3 weken een middenoorontsteking maar raar genoeg heb ik geen pijn.
Af en toe een lichte pijn maar niet heel ernstig. Wel hoor ik sinds de ontsteking een irritante monotone piep in mijn oor.
Door de piep slaap ik nu al 3 weken slecht en in stille ruimtes hoor ik hem duidelijker.
Ik heb op wat gezocht op Internet en kwam bij een site waar dit stond:

De oorzaken van oorsuizen.

Middenoorontsteking, acuut of chronisch. Bij griep en verkoudheid zwelt het slijmvlies op, er ontstaat onderdruk in de Buis van Eustachius die de verbinding vormt tussen keel en oor, vocht hoopt zich op en een gezoem is het gevolg.

Nu vraag ik aan jullie of jullie weten of dit gesuis over gaat nadat mijn vocht uit de buis van Eustachius is.
Ben trouwens al na de huisarts geweest en die heeft in beide oren gekeken en constateerde dat ik een middenoorontsteking had.
Ik heb dit alleen aan mijn linker oor en dat is ook waar de piep vandaan komt.

Kunnen jullie mij helpen? 
Danku!

----------

